# Thinking of moving to Dubai



## Haabb (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi all,

I just finished a bsc degree in computer science, and my girl friend has 1 year left to finish her bsc degree as a nurse.

I'm offered a 35.000 DDK/month, roughly 24k dhs, in Denmark. Both of us always dreamt of living out side of Denmark. We are very interested in Dubai, but we are not sure how this goes.

We would like to go as soon as possible, but if waiting a couple of years would be an advantage so be it - I was thinking in term of job exp. Are there any jobs for people with no and little exp?

How soon should I beging applying for jobs in Dubai, and what should I be expecting in terms of salery?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The job market is certainly smaler than it was and as far as I am aware, in your field, salary would be very low for someone with no experience as jobs would be taken by people from the Indian sub-continent with much lower salary expections. 
Nursing, unless highly specialised, also does not pay well, for similar reasons.

Please read the sticky thread about things you need to know. You will see that cohabiting is illegal.

-


----------



## Haabb (Jul 15, 2009)

So... Would we be better off waiting a couple of years, getting some experience. I'm looking into getting a SAP certfication - maybe that will be helpfull.

I'm not asking for a major salery, just to get away with living. Of course i want work for a ridiculous low salery.

I know the cohabiting issue, but that's a problem easely solved


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

Finding decent paying jobs for CS grads with no experience is going to be a li'l difficult, unless of course you're content with a 2k-5k/mth salary, for which you'll be sharing quarters like a can of sardines. Most ads out here are for entry level programmers (C#/Java/Symbian), web designers and the likes. I think the best plan of action would be to get into a firm with a presence in the ME and then transfer after a couple of years. I hear the vmware folks are going great guns with all the virtualization speak in the industry.

I haven't got a clue about nursing.. sorry.


----------



## Haabb (Jul 15, 2009)

Omg, can't believe Indians work for that kind of salery.. That is just sad.. Ok, we set our plans on hold until I get a little more experience, maybe some project management exp. Looking thru jobs online, exp. with PM is paid with human saleries


----------

